# Game Thread - April 12, 2005: Celtics @ Sixers 7:00 PM (EST) - ESPN2



## Kunlun

*April 12, 2005 - 7:00PM (EST)*

*Boston Celtics (41-35) VS Philadelphia 76ers (39-37)*

*@Wachovia Center, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania*

*Projected Starting Lineups:*



 
*Season Series:* Sixers lead series 3-0.​


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Game Thread - April 12, 2005: Celtics @ Sixers 7:00 PM (EST)*

Not sure if Webber is playing or not, but I just put him in there because I'm hoping he will. If not Rodney Rogers will once again start in his place. It's alright though we beat these guys without Webber before, we can do it again.


----------



## mellow-dramatik

*Re: Game Thread - April 12, 2005: Celtics @ Sixers 7:00 PM (EST)*

Iverson owns Boston


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Game Thread - April 12, 2005: Celtics @ Sixers 7:00 PM (EST)*

Remember to post your final score predictions and leading assist man of the night predictions here to have a chance to win Joe Camel's uCash.

110-100 Sixers.

Allen Iverson with the most assists of the night.


----------



## mellow-dramatik

*Re: Game Thread - April 12, 2005: Celtics @ Sixers 7:00 PM (EST)*

Sixers 112 celtics 98

AI assist leader the real AI


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: Game Thread - April 12, 2005: Celtics @ Sixers 7:00 PM (EST)*

I don't see you guys sweeping us.

Celtics 105
76ers 93

Nash will lead the league in assist on that night.


----------



## JS03

*Re: Game Thread - April 12, 2005: Celtics @ Sixers 7:00 PM (EST)*

Celtics 102
76ers 97


----------



## Sliccat

*Re: Game Thread - April 12, 2005: Celtics @ Sixers 7:00 PM (EST)*



aquaitious said:


> I don't see you guys sweeping us.
> 
> Celtics 105
> 76ers 93
> 
> Nash will lead the league in assist on that night.


Well, then, it's a good thing we do.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: Game Thread - April 12, 2005: Celtics @ Sixers 7:00 PM (EST)*

celtics 92 
sixers 87


tony parker leads in ast


----------



## Premier

*Re: Game Thread - April 12, 2005: Celtics @ Sixers 7:00 PM (EST)*

Honestly, I think the Celtics will win, but here's my uCash prediction for this game thread:

Boston Celtics win 107 to 104.

Stephon Marbury gets 10+ assists to take the league lead for tonight.


----------



## Bruno

*Re: Game Thread - April 12, 2005: Celtics @ Sixers 7:00 PM (EST)*

i thing the sixers will win for 102-96 iverson with most assits.

we need this win so bad because we still can have the 3rd seed so lets go sixers for sweep this season against celtics.


----------



## LJD

*Re: Game Thread - April 12, 2005: Celtics @ Sixers 7:00 PM (EST)*

Sixers-99
Celtics-97
Iverson leads in assists.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

*Re: Game Thread - April 12, 2005: Celtics @ Sixers 7:00 PM (EST)*

celtics- 109
sixers- 105

steve nash leads in asts.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () †

*Re: Game Thread - April 12, 2005: Celtics @ Sixers 7:00 PM (EST)*

97-93 Iverson in assists.

This game is huuuuuuuuuuuuge. I guess we will see what we've got. Id say the playoffs have officially started after tonight.


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: Game Thread - April 12, 2005: Celtics @ Sixers 7:00 PM (EST)*

Celtics-105
76ers-90
Nash with the assists

Im sensing a 30 point 10 reb game for Pierce baby....


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: Game Thread - April 12, 2005: Celtics @ Sixers 7:00 PM (EST)*

76ers 108 - Celtics 103

Huge, huge game. And for the assist thing, is it most throughout the league for that night, or most by a player in a game involving Atlantic Division teams?


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Game Thread - April 12, 2005: Celtics @ Sixers 7:00 PM (EST)*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> Huge, huge game. And for the assist thing, is it most throughout the league for that night, or most by a player in a game involving Atlantic Division teams?


It's for the most assists man of the night throughout the league.


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Game Thread - April 12, 2005: Celtics @ Sixers 7:00 PM (EST)*

Sixers 106
Celtics 100
Nash


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Game Thread - April 12, 2005: Celtics @ Sixers 7:00 PM (EST)*

Unforunately, I won't be able to catch this game. But, if it's possible for anyone watching or interested in the game to keep us updated it would be nice. Thanks!


----------



## RoyWilliams

*Re: Game Thread - April 12, 2005: Celtics @ Sixers 7:00 PM (EST)*

100-95 Sixers win.


----------



## Coatesvillain

For those of you not aware.. this game is airing nationally on ESPN2. Too bad I won't be able to watch live, because of work.


----------



## Kunlun

Don't forget to post your predictions in the Boston Celtics Board game thread as well!

Celtics Board - Celtics @ Sixers Game Thread


----------



## Phenom Z28

Philadelphia 95 Celtics 93
Assists: Steve Nash


----------



## PetroToZoran

Boston - 106
Philadelphia - 93
Iverson leads in assists.

I know it's a little far fetched, but I really hope the Celtics annihilate you guys... I want that 8th seed!


----------



## SirCharles34

Both AI and Cwebb is in the starting lineup tonight. 

Lets go Sixers!

Btw, the game's on ESPN 2.


----------



## Petey

AI is in there, Iggy hits the first shot to start off the night, and Dalembert follows with a big block.

6ers have 14 left on the shot clock...

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Webber now hits, 4-0.

Pierce responds quickly, nice dunk.

4-2, Dalembert converts.

6-2, 6ers.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

AI to Korver, 9-2, 6ers...

Peirce then misses a 3, Dalembert under the basket.

Boston Time Out...

11-2.

-Petey


----------



## SirCharles34

Another quick lead out the gates: 9-2 Philly up.


----------



## RoyWilliams

YES! I get home and see a 11-2 lead for the Sixers. :banana:


----------



## RoyWilliams

Walker turns it over and we get an alley oop from ai to Dalembert to make it 13-2.


----------



## Petey

Webber w/ the first miss of the night. Walker loses the ball on Dalembert's leg... AI to Dalebmert for the Alley Opp!

-Petey


----------



## RoyWilliams

Dalembert hits down a jumper, to make it 15-5.

Sam has 8 pts and looks determined.


----------



## Petey

Walker responds with a big 3. Cuts the lead to 13-5, then Dalembert converts.

Payton to the line.

#2 team foul, Dalembet and Iggy both have 1.

-Petey


----------



## SirCharles34

RoyWilliams said:


> Sam has 8 pts and looks determined.


You mean that killer look on his face... 

AI already had 4 assist, no turnovers and no pts.


----------



## Petey

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2118857&posted=1#post2118857

Sixer fans remember to check out the Celtics game thread.

Walker w/ a nice hook, they need to get him in the post more, otherwise the 6ers will run away with it.

Korver with another 3.

-Petey


----------



## RoyWilliams

alleninsf said:


> You mean that killer look on his face...
> 
> AI already had 4 assist, no turnovers and no pts.


Yeah he looked damn determined after he hit it.

We have 5:31 to go and were up 18-10, and AI has yet to take a shot.


----------



## aquaitious

Having AI as the decoy makes the game a lot easier.


----------



## SirCharles34

Dalembert is smokin... he just scored his 10th pt on a short jumper.


----------



## Petey

So AI and Webber are back... and Webber is taking shots a foot in from the ARC?

Webber crashes to the ground, loses the ball to Dalembert who shots a turn around, 10 points already.

Davis coming in for the Celtics.

22-12, 4+ to play.

-Petey


----------



## RoyWilliams

Dalembert must be feeling it tonight, he just hit a turnaround jumper from the ft line to make it 22-12. He has 10 pts for us.


----------



## Premier

So was the injury report for Chris Webber and Allen Iverson just so Boston wouldn't be prepared?

Move over Illuminati. This is the_ real_ conspiracy theory.


----------



## Petey

Webber out, LaFrentz with foul #2.

AI kicks to McKie, who drains a big basket.

Pierce hits a tough shot.

-Petey


----------



## RoyWilliams

AI found McKie in the corner for an open jumper, celtics score, then AI slashes to the hoop and gets a tough layup.

26-14 Philly


----------



## Petey

AI, drives covert, McKie rebounds LaFrentz miss, Rogers misses a 3, Dalembert rebounds but turns it over.

26-14, Green in for the 6ers.

Blount in for LaFrentz.

McKie picks up his 1st.

-Petey


----------



## RoyWilliams

Going to a commercial break AI has 4 pts, 5 assists.

Sam has 10 pts and 2 boards.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Premier said:


> So was the injury report for Chris Webber and Allen Iverson just so Boston wouldn't be prepared?
> 
> Move over Illuminati. This is the_ real_ conspiracy theory.


Lol must have been.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Rodgers with the DUNK. 28-15 Philly


----------



## Petey

Holy COW AI to Rodney Rogers for a monster JAM!

28-15.

Dalembert could have a double double at half...

4 or 5 boards now?

-Petey


----------



## SirCharles34

What? Did I just see Willie Green on the court?


----------



## RoyWilliams

Petey said:


> Holy COW AI to Rodney Rogers for a monster JAM!
> 
> 28-15.
> 
> Dalembert could have a double double at half...
> 
> 4 or 5 boards now?
> 
> -Petey


10-4 i believe so far.


----------



## RoyWilliams

alleninsf said:


> What? Did I just see Willie Green on the court?


How did he sneak out there.


----------



## Petey

Walker now hits after Rogers misses badly on an Alley Opp pass to Dalembert... LOL

Rogers turns it over to Davis.

AI fouls as he takes off.

-Petey


----------



## RoyWilliams

Dalemebert gets a break and Jackson checks in. 28-21 Philly


----------



## SirCharles34

alleninsf said:


> What? Did I just see Willie Green on the court?


Ooops, my bad. It was him but he's not in the game. That would've been a shock.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Petey said:


> Walker now hits after Rogers misses badly on an Alley Opp pass to Dalembert... LOL
> 
> Rogers turns it over to Davis.
> 
> AI fouls as he takes off.
> 
> -Petey


Ill trade him to you for -$5 dollars


----------



## Petey

Celtics on a 6-0 run... Rogers is fouled, non-shooting.

Banks and Al Jefferson are in now.

Green to the line.

28-21, 6ers.

-Petey


----------



## RoyWilliams

alleninsf said:


> Ooops, my bad. It was him but he's not in the game. That would've been a shock.


No hes out there lol. just hit some fts.


----------



## SirCharles34

alleninsf said:


> Ooops, my bad. It was him but he's not in the game. That would've been a shock.


Willie Green is in the game and just hit 2 fts. Obie must be on somethin.


----------



## Petey

30-21 to end the quarter, AI ends the 1st with 6 assists? Could be his hand is still hurting... LOL

-Petey


----------



## RoyWilliams

First quarter comes to an end. Philly is up 30-23.

Ai has 4 points and 6 assists but it looks like his right thumb is hurting.

Dalembert has 10-4.


----------



## RoyWilliams

alleninsf said:


> Willie Green is in the game and just hit 2 fts. Obie must be on somethin.


Him and Sam must have been doing something before the game.


----------



## aquaitious

RoyWilliams said:


> First quarter comes to an end. Philly is up 30-23.
> 
> Ai has 4 points and 6 assists but it looks like his right thumb is hurting.
> 
> Dalembert has 10-4.



The only thing his thumb is hurting is my head.


----------



## SirCharles34

Petey said:


> 30-21 to end the quarter, AI ends the 1st with 6 assists? Could be his hand is still hurting... LOL
> 
> -Petey


AI might break his own assist record tonight. 

And Dalembert is playing like a man possessed.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Korver hits his 3rd three of the game to make it 33-25.


----------



## Petey

The 6ers came ready to play. Korver hits another 3.

Why would they take Walker and Payton out?

-Petey


----------



## RoyWilliams

alleninsf said:


> AI might break his own assist record tonight.


I udnno if he will make it the whole nite, hes not in starting the 2nd.


----------



## Petey

LOL, I really miss Rodney Rogers, can't finish on a fast break layup...

Al Jefferson converts.

33-29, 6ers.

-Petey


----------



## RoyWilliams

Come on someone on our roster has to be better then Rodgers. I cant stand watching him play.

Just as i say that he turns the ball over.


----------



## SirCharles34

We're only up 33-29 as Rogers blew an easy layup. Cwebb and AI back in the game.


----------



## Petey

AI and Webber back in, Green and Rogers out... NOOO!!!

Davis to Jefferson with a nice running hook, 6 off the bench his average... and Dalembert is at his average too.

-Petey


----------



## RoyWilliams

Thank you, Rodgers gets yanked for Webber and AI comes into the game as well.

Score is 33-31 Philly with 9:04 to go. Celtics ball.


----------



## Premier

I'm loving it! The deficit down to two. Ricky Davis catches it after the inbound and goes up as if he were to shoot, but throws a mid-air pass to Jefferson for the easy one-handed shot.


----------



## SirCharles34

RoyWilliams said:


> Come on someone on our roster has to be better then Rodgers. I cant stand watching him play.


Yes, his name is Matt Barnes.

Man, he can't even hit the 3, which is suppose to be his specialty.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Dalembert also checks back in but picks up a quick stupid foul.

Still 33-31 Philly.


----------



## RoyWilliams

alleninsf said:


> Yes, his name is Matt Barnes.
> 
> Man, he can't even hit the 3, which is suppose to be his specialty.


Barnes has to be able to hit a 3 better then Rodgers, because Rodgers cant hit them at all, and hes so slow its ugly.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Another foul on Dalembert :curse:


----------



## RoyWilliams

Blount dunks it, were now down 34-33.


----------



## Petey

Wow, now the run still goes... Celtics are up 36-33.

-Petey


----------



## aquaitious

Webber is picking up where Rodney left.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Once again our offense has left the building.

We have missed 8 straight and are down 38-33.


----------



## Premier

Jefferson backs down Chris Webber and does a little half-spin and puts up a nice shot for another two.

Iverson feeds it to Dalembert. His seventh assist!


----------



## RoyWilliams

Finally AI gets a layup to make it 38-35. Jefferson walks. Then Webber turns it over at the other end.

Jefferson gets it at the other end and gets fouled by Iggy, going to the line for two.


----------



## Petey

Jefferson turns it over, Webber turns it over.

38-35, Celtics.

Iggy called for the foul, Jeffersoon to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Iggy with 3 fouls already, 6 to play in the 2nd.

Davis has 7 straight free throws on the night already.

-Petey


----------



## RoyWilliams

Dalembert just got a t, but i missed why.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Petey said:


> Iggy with 3 fouls already, 6 to play in the 2nd.
> 
> Davis has 7 straight free throws on the night already.
> 
> -Petey


Yup 7 pts and no fgs.


----------



## Premier

Allen Iverson drives to his left and hits a jumper from the left-elbow. He's three of six from the field. I think he's not shooting much because of his thumbs and he's been really effective passing it (7 assists).


----------



## RoyWilliams

Jackson finds Webber for the dunk. lead is down to 41-39.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Another bump for AI, looks like he rolled his ankle i believe, but he is going to be alright.


----------



## SirCharles34

Say what you want about Marc Jackson, but the man has a nice jump shot. He's at the line now shooting 2 fts.


----------



## RoyWilliams

AI finds Jackson for the jumper, 44-41 Celtics. 

AI finds Jackson again after Jefferson was blocked, but Jackson goes to the line for two.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Jackson hits both fts to make it 44-43. Celtics lead.

Ai with the steal, but lost it back to Pierce, then Walker turns it over again, AI with the layup, goaltending on Pierce. 45-44 Philly.


----------



## Premier

I don't know if I should be angry or happy with Pierce. He dribbles it up the court (bad thing) and makes a terrible pass (bad thing) that is easily intercepted by Iverson (bad thing), but then he makes a great hustle play to get the loose ball after Iverson turns it over (good thing).

Pierce gets T'd up (bad thing).


----------



## Petey

They just "T"ed Peirce for taunting?

-Petey


----------



## RoyWilliams

Once again AI finds jackson and he gets fouled again.

Pierce got the T for taunting when he fouled Jackson.

Korver misses the tech.

Jackson hits the fts to make it 47-44 Philly.


----------



## Petey

Wow Marc Jackson with 8, tons of production from the 6ers Centers tonight.

-Petey


----------



## RoyWilliams

Jackson works LaFrentz for 2 more. 49-44 Philly.

Walker misses the 3 rebound Philly.

AI turns it over to Pierce, and he gets fouled before he can go the other way.


----------



## SirCharles34

Nice move and score by M. Jackson over Lefrentz. 

We're up 49-44.


----------



## Petey

Foul on Iverson, Iverson with 3 and the lead now.

-Petey


----------



## Premier

Iverson tries to split the defense and gets stripped. Pierce ends up with the ball and gets fouled.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Philly is going to be in some foul trouble tonight.

AI, McKie and Iggy with 3.

Dalembert with 2.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Pierce gets one of the fts. 49-45 Philly.

Korver with an easy layup makes it 51-45.

Davis with the miss, but Lafrents hit an open 3. 51-48.

Green hits a layup and get fouled. 53-48 with one coming.


----------



## Premier

Pierce makes both free throws.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Webber with the push foul on Pierce, goes to the line for two. Hits both 54-50 Philly.

Green misses the jumper but Boston knocks it out with 15 secs to go.

Green gets it and turns it over with 2 secs.

Timeout Boston.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Boston ends the half by having Davis get blocked.

Halftime score is 54-50. 

Philly up at the half.


----------



## Anima

The C's have 13 more FTs then the 6ers which is a sign they are doing a good job of attacking.


----------



## Anima

Pierce has taken 4 threes? That is about 3 to many for him to be taking in a half, IMO.


----------



## Anima

Looks like Webber is pretty rusty is his first game back. Only 4 points and 3 boards in the 1st half.


----------



## Anima

Al Jefferson looks good for the Celtics. 10 points and 4 boards in what, 9 minutes?


----------



## SirCharles34

KK starts it off w/ a 3. We're up 57-52.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Korver opens the 3rd up with a 3.

Walker gets a layup at the other end to make it 57-52.

Webber misses, Pierce with the board. Payton with the 3 makes it 57-55 Philly.


----------



## Petey

Korver has 5 3s. 62-58, 6ers.

-Petey


----------



## RoyWilliams

LaFrents gets fouled by Webber on a layup, goes the the line for 2. Hits one.

AI hits a jumper to make it 59-56.

Pierce gets an open dunk on the drive 59-58 Philly.

Korver hits another 3. 62-58 Philly.

Korver takes the charge on Webber, Philly ball.

AI with the crazy pass/shot lol 64-58 Philly.

Pierce gets fouled and goes to the line.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Foul was on Iggy thats his fourth.

AI hits a another shot to make it 66-59 Philly.

LaFrentz gets called for walking after they missed it on Davis.

Webber gets called for a carry right after Boston did.

Walker tries to drive on Dalembert but turns it over out of bounds.

AI misses a 3.

Payton gets an offensive foul off the ball.


----------



## RoyWilliams

AI with the layup were up 9, 68-59.

Pierce gets fouled by Korver and goes to the line for 2.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Hits both, Philly up 68-61.

Ai turns it over, with him and Webber not communicating and AI throws it into the backcourt.

Davus aurvakks tge kayup but they get the board. Charge charged to Payton on AI. 68-61 Philly.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Webber might have hurt his shoulder again, Davis comes into the game.

Walker hits a shot and goes to the line for one. Score is 68-63, commercial timeout before Walker geos to the line.


----------



## SirCharles34

AI deserves an Oscar for those 2 fouls on Payton. 

A Josh Davis sighting. Everyone's seeing some playing time tonight.


----------



## Premier

RoyWilliams said:


> _Davus aurvakks tge kayup_ but they get the board. *Charge charged* to Payton on AI. 68-61 Philly.


:rofl: Good job, Roy!


----------



## aquaitious

alleninsf said:


> AI deserves an Oscar for those 2 fouls on Payton.


Yup, that was great acting though, you have got to admit. lol.


----------



## Anima

Kover is killing the C's. 17 points on 6-9 shooting from someone who has a 11.4 PPG for the season.


----------



## Anima

The C's are now in the bonus so every foul sends them to the line...


----------



## RoyWilliams

Walker knocks the ft down, 68-64 Philly.

McKie misses an easy open jumper, but the ball goes out on Boston. AI misses the jumper, and Dalembert gets his third foul going over the back of LaFrentz.

LaFrentz hits both to make it 68-66 Philly.

AI finds Jackson who gets fouled by LaFrentz, the fourth on him.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Jackson hits both to make it 70-66 Philly.

Jefferson strokes an open jumper to make it 70-68.

McKie with a nice move gets another layup. 72-68.

Jefferson gets fouled trying to dunk it, goes to the line for two.


----------



## aquaitious

Al is doing to the 6ers what Krover does to the Celtics. Destroys them.


----------



## Anima

Jefferson with only one missed FT so far which is pretty good for him.


----------



## Petey

OMG Perice with a clutch shot, Celtics down only 1 now.

3:25 to play in the 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## RoyWilliams

Jefferson misses the first, hits the second. 72-69 Philly.

Jackson blocked by Jefferson.

Pierce hits a jumper to make it 72-71.

Davis gets tripped on the baseline, his third.

McKie with another jumper, assist to AI. 74-71.

Walker hits the babyhook in the lane, 74-73.

J Davis misses the open layup but gets his own putback. 76-73

Pierce gets fouled and goes to line for two.


----------



## Anima

Davis with only 2 points so far. What did he have last time, like 12-14?


----------



## Anima

PP with 12 FTs already, he might get to the line 20 times before the nights over.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Pierce hits both jumpers, lead for Philly is one. 76-75

AI gets fouled between 2 defenders. Korver misses the three.

Walker misses the shot.

AI finds Jackson, who gets fouled yet again, goes to the line for two. 4 fouls on Jefferson.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Jackson hits both to make it 78-75.

Ricky turns it over.

AI got drilled but no foul ?!?!?!?! HES STILL DOWN! Holding his shoulder.


----------



## Premier

Iverson is hurt. He's holding his right shoulder. Technical on Jim O'Brien. Fire him!


----------



## Anima

The Celtics have shot 22 more FTs then the 6ers tonight.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Score will be 0-0 going into the fourth.


----------



## Premier

RoyWilliams said:


> AI got drilled but no foul ?!?!?!?! HES STILL DOWN! Holding his shoulder.


All ball. Pierce blocked him and Iverson fell down from the sheer force of Pierce. You got to remember, Iverson is small compared to the Celtics' frontcourt. He gets thrown around a lot.

Let's hope he makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## SirCharles34

See...this is why I use to be so hard on Webber when he was w/ the Kings; AI is getting beat down out there and he's still in the game and the Web is icing his shoulder on the bench. Hmmm... just my observation.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Premier said:


> All ball. Pierce blocked him and Iverson fell down from the sheer force of Pierce. You got to remember, Iverson is small compared to the Celtics' frontcourt. He gets thrown around a lot.
> 
> Let's hope he makes a speedy recovery.


Pierce nailed Iverson with his hip and about ripped his shoulder out. He usually gets that call.


----------



## RoyWilliams

alleninsf said:


> See...this is why I use to be so hard on Webber when he was w/ the Kings; AI is getting beat down out there and he's still in the game and the Web is icing his shoulder on the bench. Hmmm... just my observation.


AI has alot more heart, no doubt.


----------



## Premier

RoyWilliams said:


> Pierce nailed Iverson with his hip and about ripped his shoulder out. He usually gets that call.


Iverson jumped into Pierce! Pierce jumped straight as Iverson hurled himself to the basket and caught the hip of Pierce. Pierce got all ball. The force from the impact cause Iverson to fall on his shoulder.


----------



## SirCharles34

RoyWilliams said:


> AI has alot more heart, no doubt.


Ok, I spoke too soon. Cwebb is back in the game to my surprise. He must have seen my post. :clown:


----------



## RoyWilliams

Webber is back in and draws the foul from Walker.

McKie misses the 3.

Ricky turns it over.

AI penetrates and gets fouled. Goes to the line.


----------



## Petey

Tied game with 11 to play in the 4th...

-Petey


----------



## RoyWilliams

AI hits both 80-78 Philly.

Pierce gets a layup and ties it.

AI drives and gets fouled on the jumper by Banks. Goes to the line. 3 quick fouls on Boston.


----------



## Premier

Walker gets the ball at the middle of the arch and lobs it up to Pierce for the easy one-foot lay-up. I absolutly adore that play.


----------



## SirCharles34

This game is just too close. It's making me bite my nails again. It's going to go down to the wire.
Tied up 80 all.


----------



## RoyWilliams

AI misses both. Still 80-80.

Blount misses the jumper, board Dalembert.

Iggy misses a layup, and Davis score at the other end. 82-80 C's

Webber turns it over, Banks gets fouled on the layup, goes to the line for two more.


----------



## Premier

Banks with his second steal off Chris Webber. He absolutly strips the ball from Webber and goes coast-to-coast and gets fouled by Iverson!


----------



## RoyWilliams

Banks hit both and makes it 84-80 C's.

Webber misses an ugly shot.

Walker misses at the other end.

Iggy with the lob to Dalembert, 84-82 C's.

Ai steals it and gets the layup, but the basket doesnt count. Dalembert knocks it down while its on the rim :curse: . AI to the line for two.


----------



## SirCharles34

That was a terrible shot by Cwebb.

but a nice lob from Iggy to Sammy. AI just got fouled to the hoop and Sammy interferes w/ the bucket. AI to the line to shoot 2fts.


----------



## Premier

Igoudala crosses up Ricky Davis and Blount comes in to help, leaving Samuel Dalembert wide open. Iggy sees this and makes a nice mini-lob to Dalemebert for the easy layup.

Iverson steals it and Antoine commits a foul.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Premier said:


> Iverson jumped into Pierce! Pierce jumped straight as Iverson hurled himself to the basket and caught the hip of Pierce. Pierce got all ball. The force from the impact cause Iverson to fall on his shoulder.


Pierces hip hit AIs shoulder, thats what knocked him down and hurt him. Two different views i guess.


----------



## Anima

Has Walker played every minute in the 2nd half?


----------



## RoyWilliams

alleninsf said:


> That was a terrible shot by Cwebb.
> 
> but a nice lob from Iggy to Sammy. AI just got fouled to the hoop and Sammy interferes w/ the bucket. AI to the line to shoot 2fts.


Yeah it was an awful shot.


----------



## Petey

Boston up 4, Iggy fouls PP, 7 to play in the 4th.

-Petey


----------



## RoyWilliams

AI knocks down both to tie it at 84.

Blount hits an open jumper to make it 86-84 C's.

Korver misses a three, we get it back. Turn it over.

Walker with the layup on Dalembert. 88-84 C's

Iggy misses a three, board C's.

Blount misses, Korver board.

AI misses a three.

Iggy gets his fifth foul with 7 mins to go.

Banks misses the jumper.

AI fouled on the drive going to the line for 2.


----------



## Anima

With the next C's foul the 6ers will be in the bonus.


----------



## SirCharles34

Nice steal by AI and a foul. 2 fts by AI.


----------



## RoyWilliams

AI hits one, 88-85 C's.

Ricky turns it over, AI fouled at midcourt, clear path foul.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Well we hit the one ft, but we missed the jumper after getting the ball after the shot.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Ricky with the jumper, 90-86 C's.

Timeout Philly. Both AI and Iggy have 5 fouls.


----------



## SirCharles34

Where's the crowd? 
It's a tight game in the 4th qt. I want to hear some noise! We need to start playing more aggressively like we did in qt 1. We're settling for a lot of jumpers. AI needs to continue to drive and dish, cont getting eveyrone involved.


----------



## JT

good to see webber in the post, he can back his man down pretty easily on most nights. cwebb, bucket and the foul!


----------



## Anima

Webber is really, really off tonight.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Webber gets it inside and is fouled by Davis. Goes to the line. He misses the first, makes the second. 90-87 C's

Korver blocks the shot.

Webber with 2 AND the foul. 90-89 going to the line.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Webber misses the board. Foul shot are costing Philly badly.

Banks drives and gets the reverse. 92-89 C's.

Ai drives and is fouled by Banks, goes to the line for 2.


----------



## JT

wow. how the hell does an nba veteran like marc jackson blow that layup?


----------



## RoyWilliams

AI knocks them down 92-91 C's.

Davis hits the jumper in the lane, 94-91.

Korver airballs a three. 

Pierce misses the jumper.

AI finds Jackson who misses the layup :curse: 

Pierce turns it over at the other end.

AI finds Jackson again, hits the layup. 94-93 CS.

Walker hits a shot to make it 96-93.

AI turns it over.

Pierce gets fouled and goes to the line for two.


----------



## RoyWilliams

sherako said:


> wow. how the hell does an nba veteran like marc jackson blow that layup?


Dunno, point blank and he blew it.


----------



## RoyWilliams

BTW Ai got a double double with that last assist.


----------



## JT

brilliant outlet by webber


----------



## RoyWilliams

Pierce hits both fts, 98-93 C's.

AI finds Jackson for the open jumper, 98-95.

Walker with the missed three.

AI ahead for the layup 98-97.

Pierce gets the timeout before he gets tied up.


----------



## RoyWilliams

sherako said:


> brilliant outlet by webber


Yup if only they would have gave us the foul too, lol.


----------



## SirCharles34

That was a sweet pass from Cwebb to AI for the bucket. down by 1.


----------



## Petey

Walker for a 3, Webber gets the board, outlets to AI.

98-97, Pierce calls time out instead of getting a jump ball called.

-Petey


----------



## Anima

This is a fun game. The C's start to pull away but the 6ers bounce right back and get within a couple.


----------



## RoyWilliams

alleninsf said:


> That was a sweet pass from Cwebb to AI for the bucket. down by 1.


Yup, i didnt even know AI was down there.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Anima said:


> This is a fun game. The C's start to pull away but the 6ers bounce right back and get within a couple.


Be better if we were winning.


----------



## Petey

Pierce attacks the rim, fouled, no call, AI to Webber, fouled by Walker...

to the line?

Celtics up 1...

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Misses the first... tie?

Yes.

98-98, a minute plus left.

-Petey


----------



## Anima

Webber has only made 3-10 FGs and 2-5 FTs.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Webber gets fouled and goes to the line for two, down 98-97.

Misses the first, hits the second. Tie game.

Pierce hits the clutch jumper 100-98C's.

Jackson misses the shot. AI didnt even touch it :curse: 

Webber fouls Payton.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Payton misses the first, hits the second. 101-98 with 32 left. Timeout Philly.


----------



## Petey

Pierce with a jam. 100-98.

Payton hits 1 of 2 at the line, Celtics up 3.

101-98. Korver in?

-Petey


----------



## SirCharles34

Petey said:


> Pierce attacks the rim, fouled, no call, AI to Webber, fouled by Walker...
> 
> to the line?
> 
> Celtics up 1...
> 
> -Petey


The game should've been tied if webber had hit that ft.


----------



## Petey

IN to AI, kicks to Jackson for a jumper.

Payton with the board, fouled.

19.1 left.

-Petey


----------



## RoyWilliams

What was that, Jackson with the shot, misses, board C's and we foul.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Payton hits both, timeout Philly, down 103-98 with 19 tic left.


----------



## RoyWilliams

I cant believe Mark Jackson has taken the last two shots for Philly. :curse:


----------



## RoyWilliams

AI misses the layup, board Lafrentz, he gets fouled.

Thats going to be the game. Sigh


----------



## RoyWilliams

Game over 105-98.


----------



## RoyWilliams

The difference in tonights game. Celtics hit 40 of 49 fgs, while we were 23-30 but missed 6 of them in the fourth.


----------



## Sliccat

Yet another example of how our centers just won't pass. Kyle Korver didn't even touch the ball.

Well, Jax just lost them the Atlantic division. Why Dalembert wasn't in the game is beyond me.


----------



## aquaitious

Celtics win? You must be kidding. 

But damn, that was a great way to end the season series. I was going nuts.


----------



## thegza

Good game.

Down the stretch, not really smart and effective execution. To have Marc Jackson take the last two shots of the night isn't your best bet. O'Brien and his staf were too shy with using Korver, too.


----------



## Sliccat

aquaitious said:


> Celtics win? You must be kidding.
> 
> But damn, that was a great way to end the season series. I was going nuts.


No, the sixers lost.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

Marc Jackson and O'Brien just lost us the Atlantic Division, at least one of them did.


----------



## aquaitious

sliccat said:


> No, the sixers lost.


It's not about winning or losing, as long as your team comes up on top...oh wait, nevermind.

lol, sorry I couldn't resist. But still you guys got the 3-1 advantage. You got 2 tough games comming up, but the C's have a tougher schedule overall.


----------



## Kunlun

What the **** is this ****. How the hell could we lose. I'm too pissed to say anything right now. I'll be back later.


----------



## MVPlaya

I didn't catch the game but the front page of espn.com told me enough. Sixers just let it slip...once again. It seems like they are always able to start out the game very strong. Then as the game progesses, they don't play as well as they do/did in the beginning of the game. Sixers need to come through when they got the lead. I clicked on espn.com : NBA, and seen Pierce n Walker laughin, that was enough to get me heated. 

Sixers need to start playin STRONGER. Webber didn't contribute tonight. He did very little and Webber needs to step up his game. Our next two games are against Heat and Pacers. We really needed this game and we couldn't come through. I think if we keep at .500 we can make the play-offs, but the point is to end the season strong and to get over .500. Tonight did not help our situation. 

Hopefully Shaq doesn't play next game, rest him for the play-offs, haha.

We need to finish this season strong, and take it into the play-offs like hungry animals...


----------



## Kunlun

Okay, I've calmed down a little now. 

First, thanks to the people who posted here for posting in our board and keeping the game up to date. I really appreciate that.

Second, Webber sucks. For now at least.

I can't believe we blew another winnable game. We came out so strong, but as usual we collapsed in the later quarters. It's actually been the case with all our recent wins even. We've always held on to a lead, but let it go when it matters. This case we let it go in the second half. To be a successful team we can't allow for mistakes like this to happen, I just don't see how almost a whole season why we still can't close out games. We've got two big time scorers and a two solid defensive players playing, what the hell is wrong with us? So much for our Atlantic Division Championship and the third seed.


----------



## Kunlun

Here's the postgame report.



> *76ers Head Coach Jim O'Brien*
> On tonight’s game
> “Tonight was really a tough loss. The discrepancy in fouls was a huge factor. It caused us a lot of foul problems. They scored 17 more points from the foul line than we did and that was pretty much the story of the basketball game.”
> 
> On Boston’s play
> “They are a tough guard. They have Paul Pierce, a very fast one-on-one player. Ricky Davis is challenge. (Antoine) Walker takes the basketball hard to the rim. Sometimes it was just that the calls didn’t go our way.
> 
> On Chris possibly being less than 100 percent
> “You would have to ask Chris. I know that we need Chris down the stretch so we need to get him as many minutes on the basketball court as we possibly can because he is going to be crucial for us. I appreciated that Chris and [Allen] both played gutsy basketball games.”
> 
> On the importance of free throws
> “Free throws were such a discrepancy. It is hard to win when the other team shoots 19 more foul shots than you do. That’s not a critique on the officiating, it’s just a fact of life.”
> 
> On being happy with tonight’s start
> “I was. I thought we came out, but did not sustain a tempo because it was a constant march to the foul line. That never enabled us to get into the type of tempo that is best suited for our basketball team. We started out well, had that tempo in the first quarter but never regained it at any point in the game because it was constant referee handing the basketball to foul shooters.”
> 
> On Samuel Dalembert’s play
> “Sammy’s best running the court and rebounding the basketball. His effectiveness is limited if the other team is going to march to the foul line.”
> 
> On tonight’s loss
> “I am always crushed after a loss. Equally crushed after 38 losses. I can assure you.”
> 
> *Sixers Guard Allen Iverson*
> On the number of foul shots that Boston took
> “We can’t win like that. Obviously. Forty out of 49 (Boston foul shots), 81 percent (shooting). That’s the game right there. I didn’t even know that though. I didn’t know they shot that many. I know they had 23 in the first half. I didn’t know that they finished up with 49 attempts.”
> 
> On how disappointing this loss was
> “About as disappointing as you can get. Especially with the way we started off. We got a lead, and then just gave it up. Same thing we usually do.”
> 
> On his thumb injury affecting the number of shots he took
> “I didn’t see any good looks. I noticed that during the game. I noticed that I hadn’t got up a shot in a while. But I didn’t see anything. They (were) playing me, when I came off of screens, they (were) giving me the attention, and I was just giving the ball to my teammates in open spots. They (were) making shots. When guys didn’t make shots, I still gave it to them. I had to. That’s the way we play. My guys can make shots. If guys are going to give me the attention like they (were) giving me, then I’m going to give it to my guys and my guys are going to get it done.”
> 
> On tonight’s crowd
> “I love my fans in Philadelphia, and that had a lot to do with me signing here. But I don’t know how good you can play when you hear your own home crowd booing you. That’s something you mentally prepare yourself for when you go on the road. That’s something you know you have to deal with on the road. When you’re at home, you never expect that. Regardless of how bad you play, you never expect that. If you’re playing bad as a team, then yeah, I can see people booing. If you’re booing us as a team, then rightfully so. But singling one guy out? It was just tough for me to deal with, because I was thinking, as much as I love these fans and the relationship I have with these fans in nine years, I wouldn’t know how to react if they did that to me.”
> 
> *Sixers Forward Chris Webber*
> On whether he came back too soon
> “I wanted to come back and be here for a big game like that. Something’s got to change. Hopefully, it will get better soon.”
> 
> On whether his return threw off the chemistry
> “I’m sure that me being back maybe threw some chemistry off since the guys have been playing so well. This is a real tough one to swallow.”
> 
> On why Boston got to the line more often
> “It has to do with a little bit of both. It depends on what the situation is. We are frustrated that we didn’t get some calls, but I’m sure they were too. It seems like they got to the line a bunch, but that is just the way games like this go. Hopefully, so good comes out of this. We get closer every day. Guys resolve and still stick together and guys still want to win bad as ever. To me, that’s great in the locker room. You want that win - that is more important - but [to have that feeling in the locker room] is great.”
> 
> On whether his shoulder is affecting his shot
> “Truthfully, if it is, I shouldn’t be playing. So maybe that’s my fault.”
> 
> On whether there is a big adjustment when he and Allen return to the lineup
> “The adjustment is more when I come back, because Allen has been here for so long. Guys like Marc and Sam are having great games, and to have me come back, I’m sure that throws them off a little bit. We are going to get it together. I feel like I have to do something and make this move. We’ll see what that is.”
> 
> *Boston Head Coach Doc Rivers*
> On tonight’s win
> “When we get down the way we got down at the start of the game, it started to look like the last time we played them. Right when we fought back early in the game, I thought we had a great shot. We got so many contributions from so many different guys. I thought Al Jefferson in the first half kept us close. I thought his play out of the post was huge for us. Marcus Banks in the second half was huge for us. Mark Blount played good for us, and obviously our big guys (Ricky Davis, Paul Pierce, Antoine Walker) played well too.”
> 
> On his team’s stance in the race for the Atlantic Division
> “Again, it’s been in our control for a while, but it’s up to us. Like I said earlier before the game, if you told me that I had a two-game lead with six (games) to go, I’d take it. Now you tell me I have I have a three-game lead with five (games) to go, I’ll take it. But it’s on us, it’s up to us, and that’s the way we like it.”
> 
> On the importance of salvaging one game in the season series with Philadelphia
> “I don’t think you call it relief. What I told them was, you’re playing a team that has a chance to sweep you. You’ve got to knock them off of you. You’ve got to do whatever you’ve got to do. We’ve got this saying all year, if you can’t beat them, beat them. Tonight was a great example of that.”
> 
> *Boston Forward Ricky Davis*
> On the importance of tonight’s win
> “It was a big win. It was like a playoff game here. It gives us a chance to keep the edge, and it gives us our rhythm back. I think we kind of lost our rhythm a little bit, so these types of games give us our rhythm for late in the season. It gives us confidence to win the (rest of our games).”
> 
> “It feels great. We had a couple big games that we lost lately. This feels great to win a big game. We have to keep playing hard so we can keep enjoying the feeling, especially tomorrow.”


Link


----------



## whiterhino

I know you guys are dissapointed with the outcome but that was a fun game to watch, that was a "playoff" game...this is an exciting part of the season...heck maybe you guys and the Nets can both squeak into the playoffs instead of the Cavs and then we can put an end to this "atlantic division sucks" talk. We don't suck...we started off rocky but we have some good teams in this division.


----------

